# Winterpokal - Team Beinharte Eispickel 3.0



## picard (14. November 2007)

Im Team Beinharte Eispickel 3.0 sind noch drei Plätze frei. Wer also noch mitmachen möchte kann sich hier eintragen. Aber wartet bitte nicht so lange, denn der Anmeldeschluss ist der 18. November.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bettina (15. November 2007)

Hallo Michael,
da mache ich doch glatt mit, bei so vielen Beinharten Winterpokal-Stramplern packt einen ja die Euphorie!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (15. November 2007)

Ja Prima, dann sind wir schon zu dritt!
Scotti
Bettina
Picard

Es fehlen dann noch zwei Mitstreiter.

Michael


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2007)

Alla gut,

sonst schaffe ich das nie über den Winter  Kann aber wahrscheinlich nur durch Spinning zum Punktesammeln beitragen. 

CU

Jürgen

Ääähm, der Link stimmt nicht, ich habe es aber trotzdem geschafft, einen Mitgliedsantrag zu stellen


----------



## picard (15. November 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Alla gut,
> Ääähm, der Link stimmt nicht, ich habe es aber trotzdem geschafft, einen Mitgliedsantrag zu stellen



Dann nur noch einer!

Hier noch mal der richtige Link zum Team Beinharte Eispickel 3.0


----------



## Bettina (15. November 2007)

Hi Ripman, willkommen im Winter  
Wie wäre es wenn du zu den Geo-Caches radelst und je langsamer desto mehr Punkte gibbet es.


----------



## Ripman (15. November 2007)

@Bettina: Die Caches werde ich wohl eher mit Wandern erledigen. Gibts dafür auch Punkte??

Ich habe eben übrigens meine Anmeldung zur Weihnachtsfeier an Dich gebeamt.

@picard: So passt das mit dem Link, danke.

LG

Jürgen

Habs gerade selber rausgefunden: Wandern gilt nicht. Dann Nordic Walking )


----------



## Bettina (17. November 2007)

Hey, 
nun fehlt uns noch ein Mitfahrer, wie wäre es mit Doppelherz, da hätten wir doch immer die doppelten Punkte, oder?  
Wäre doch blöd wenn unser Team nicht vollständig würde, bei so vielen Beinharten und Sympathisanten  

Gruß Bettina
P.S. heute war es ganz schön rutschig auf den Trails...


----------



## picard (18. November 2007)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hey,
> nun fehlt uns noch ein Mitfahrer, wie wäre es mit Doppelherz, da hätten wir doch immer die doppelten Punkte, oder?
> Wäre doch blöd wenn unser Team nicht vollständig würde, bei so vielen Beinharten und Sympathisanten
> 
> ...



Heute ist die letzte Möglichkeit sich anzumelden!

Michael


----------



## Ripman (20. November 2007)

Martin, ich hab Dich 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (23. November 2007)

Bettina,

Du musst was tun, ich hole mächtig auf 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (23. November 2007)

Ich hoffe, es hört bald mal auf zu regnen....


----------



## Bettina (25. November 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Bettina,
> 
> Du musst was tun, ich hole mächtig auf
> 
> ...



Hab' was getan   , jetzt bist du wieder dran!


----------



## Ripman (25. November 2007)

Habbisch  Die 20 Punkte Unterschied knacke ich noch.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (26. November 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ich habe eben übrigens meine Anmeldung zur Weihnachtsfeier an Dich gebeamt.


Tschuldigkeit, das ist etwas offtopic aber ...
gab es schon eine offizielle Einladung? Außer der Ankündigung im Newsletter ist bei mir noch nichts angekommen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Ripman (26. November 2007)

@ Fubbes, die Einladung hing als PDF an der Mail.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (27. November 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> @ Fubbes, die Einladung hing als PDF an der Mail.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen


Definitiv nicht ... Der Newsletter, den ich meine, ist vom 9.10. Das war nur eine Vorankündigung. Danach habe ich nichts mehr bezüglich Weihnachtsfeier bekommen. 
Wie auch immer, bitte nochmal zu mir schicken, wenn ich damit den Eispickel3-Punktestand nicht zu sehr gefährde.

Viele Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (28. November 2007)

@Fubbes, die Einladung zur Feier kannst Du Dir von der Startseite der Homage downloaden. Wegen dem Newsletter schaue ich mal.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## scotti (30. November 2007)

Ripman schrieb:


> Martin, ich hab Dich
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen


 



so, hab jetzt mal wieder nachgetragen und hole auf 

Werde mein Intervall verdoppeln, dann wird´s brenzlig für Dich


----------



## Ripman (4. Dezember 2007)

@Martin: sodele, mal wieder ein paar Punkte erstrampelt


----------



## Bettina (4. Dezember 2007)

Dafür, dass uns ein Punktesammler fehlt, sind wir ja gar nicht so schlecht, aber ein bischen was geht doch noch, oder?  

Vielleicht sollten wir am Sonntag nach den weihnachtlich zugeführten Kalorien ein wenig rollen gehen.  

Gruß Bettina 
(noch habe ich Vorsprung *uff*)


----------



## picard (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss auch mal wieder was machen, bald hat mich Bettina überholt. Wenn wir uns anstrengen kommen wir unter die ersten 200. Nur noch 46 Pünktchen. (Die Faker-Teams schreiben dies an einem Tag.) 

Michael


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2007)

Wenn alles klappt, komme ich morgen auch wieder zu 105 Minuten 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Bettina (5. Dezember 2007)

> Wenn alles klappt, komme ich morgen auch wieder zu 105 Minuten



Und ich bin immer schon nach 100 Minuten müd, da sollte ich mal noch was dran hängen


----------



## Ripman (5. Dezember 2007)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten )


----------



## scotti (5. Dezember 2007)

heut kommen von mir wieder 120 Min dazu

an der Initialzündung für den weiteren Intervall wird noch gearbeitet


----------



## Ripman (6. Dezember 2007)

Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (7. Dezember 2007)

In meinem Fitness-Studio ist gestern die Sauna abgeraucht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Daher keine Punkte 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## picard (7. Dezember 2007)

scotti schrieb:


> heut kommen von mir wieder 120 Min dazu
> 
> an der Initialzündung für den weiteren Intervall wird noch gearbeitet



Dann solltest Du die auch eintragen!



Ripman schrieb:


> In meinem Fitness-Studio ist gestern die Sauna abgeraucht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Daher keine Punkte
> 
> LG
> 
> Jürgen



Oh je, das wird uns zurückwerfen. Das waren bestimmt die Fakerteams, die uns den Erfolg nicht gönnen.


----------



## Bettina (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi Jungs, zum Spinning braucht man doch keine Sauna?
Der Einstellknopf steuert doch den Schweißfluß direkt.
Gruß aus Stuttgart
Bettina


----------



## Ripman (7. Dezember 2007)

Es hat mal einen Ausdauerfreak gegeben, der trainierte mit dem Spinningbike in der Sauna, um sich auf die Bedingungen in Afrika vorzubereiten. 
Ich aber schwitze bei Spinning auch so immer wie ein Pferd, da muss ich nicht noch in die Sauna 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## scotti (26. Dezember 2007)

picard schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du die auch eintragen!



So, nachgetragen!

Noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtstag und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Ripman (9. Januar 2008)

So kanns weitergehen: gestern 140min Spinning am Stück. Hoffe stark, dass ich morgen erneut punkten kann.

Viele Grüße

Jürgen


----------



## picard (9. Januar 2008)

Ripman schrieb:


> So kanns weitergehen: gestern 140min Spinning am Stück. Hoffe stark, dass ich morgen erneut punkten kann.



Ja Prima, jetzt gehts wieder vorwärts, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch unter die ersten 100.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ripman (9. Januar 2008)

Unter 200 vielleicht, wenn Du und Bettina mal etwas mehr machen würdet. Scotty und ich können doch nicht alleine die Rangliste erstürmen 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## picard (9. Januar 2008)

Unter die ersten 200 hatte ich auch gemeint. Müßte mal wieder was machen, aber vor dem Wochenende komme ich nicht dazu, also müsst Ihr uns mit dem Spinning rausreißen.  

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (9. Januar 2008)

und ich dachte schon Michael müßte alle Punkte alleine herbeibringen  *duck und wech*


----------



## scotti (9. Januar 2008)

Leider hatte mich ne hartnäckige Erkältung nach Weihnachten erwischt. 
Ab dem Wochenende fang ich wieder an


----------



## Ripman (10. Januar 2008)

Puuuh, 2 Stunden Nordic Walking und dann nur 2 magere Pünktchen 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (10. Januar 2008)

Und heute nochmals 6 Punkte aufs Konto gefahren. Leude, es geht voran 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## picard (11. Januar 2008)

Ripman schrieb:


> Puuuh, 2 Stunden Nordic Walking und dann nur 2 magere Pünktchen
> 
> LG
> 
> Jürgen



Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Bettina (11. Januar 2008)

Und ich habe es auch endlich geschafft meine persönliche Neujahrsausfahrt mit meinem Lieblingsrad draussen zu machen. Mann, ist das matschig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (13. Januar 2008)

... und noch 8 Pünktchen aufs Eispickel 3.0-Konto 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (19. Januar 2008)

Heute nochma beim Spinning geschwitzt und dafür Punkte kassiert 

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (20. Januar 2008)

und nochma 8 Pünktchen


----------



## picard (20. Januar 2008)

Ripman schrieb:


> und nochma 8 Pünktchen



Weiter so!

Habe mich heute mit unseren "Gegnern"   vom Eispickel 2 (Achim+Hartmut) verbündet und die Gegend vom neuem Rheingau Marathon erkundet und 24 Punkte dafür kassiert.  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ripman (21. Januar 2008)

boaaaheyyyh !!!


----------



## Ripman (25. Januar 2008)

Winterpokal rulez  Zur Zeit läufts ja nicht schlecht mit uns, oder?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (1. Februar 2008)

von mir wieder was aufs Konto gepackt )

LG

Jürgen


----------



## picard (2. Februar 2008)

Ripman schrieb:


> von mir wieder was aufs Konto gepackt )
> 
> LG
> 
> Jürgen



Weiter so! Jetzt sind bei Dir die ersten 100 Punkte auch voll. Am Wochenende mache ich auch wieder ein paar Punkte fürs Team!

Gruß Michael


----------



## Ripman (6. Februar 2008)

und weiter gehts )

@picard: Hau rein 

LG

Jürgen

P.S.: Wo sind die Anderen eigentlich?


----------



## Bettina (7. Februar 2008)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wo sind die Anderen eigentlich?



Melde mich zur Stelle, Sonne in Stuttgart, leider kein Fahrrad o.ä. dabei.  
Punkte des Urlaubes waren leider auch minimal, obwohl das Wandern im Tiefschnee durchaus schweißtreibend war.  

Aber ich rette meinen Vorsprung, noch sind es weniger als 10°, noch musst du drinnen bleiben  

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (29. Februar 2008)

Mühsam ernährt sich das noch an Nachwirkungen der letzten Grippe leidende Eichhörnchen 

Wieder mal ein paar Pünktchen von meiner Seite.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (7. März 2008)

und weiter gehts im Text )

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (12. März 2008)

wieder ein paar Pünktchen mehr ...


----------



## picard (13. März 2008)

Prima, macht so weiter! Vielleicht schaffen wir noch die 1000 Punktemarke, es sind noch 2 Wochen Zeit für 57 Pünktchen.

Gruß Michael


----------

